
Show HN: New release of Tarantool Upstream NginX module – v0.2.0-stable - vsoshnikov
I&#x27;m proud to annonce new release of Tarantool Upstream NginX module - v0.2.0-stable.<p>New features:<p>- Build with NginX and Tarantool fast and scalable REST services.<p>- Better documentation.<p>- A lot of new nginx.conf directives.<p>- Few minor bug fixes.<p>Read more about REST features<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tarantool&#x2F;nginx_upstream_module#rest<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;TarantoolDatabase&#x2F;
======
danikin
Great work! Keep it up!

~~~
vsoshnikov
Thx!

